# Canadian Bacon and Pulled Pork



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Got up early this morning and fired up the smoker/grill. Figured id take a few pics along the way. At this point the Canadian bacon has been curing in the fridge for 7days and is ready to smoke.

Heres the CB and small Boston Butt ready to go. 










Heres a pic after 2 1/2 hours on the smoker. The CB is almost up to temp. Its at 140 right now. I usually take it to 160 before i chill it and slice. The Boston Butt is at 128 and has many hours to go. I'll take it up to 195+ before i pull it.










I'll add some more pics as i go.


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks tasty :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok! When's supper Metal Man???? :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i need an actual smoker. i will have one !


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

looks **** good :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

7 hours in and she starting to come to color. Should be done around 6:00 this evening. nmkawierider you better get started if you plan on being here in time to eat lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> 7 hours in and she starting to come to color. Should be done around 6:00 this evening. nmkawierider you better get started if you plan on being here in time to eat lol


I'd better take the company jet...where you at again??? :thinking:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Mississippi but that aint far for a big ole air-o-plane


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK the Canadian bacon is done. Man i'm here to tell you this stuff is wonderfully. I make it all the time. It makes one heck of a mean grilled ham and cheese. We eat it pan fried for breakfast or just like it is for sandwich's. Even makes a great side meat for just about any supper you fix. The kids just cruse by the fridge and grab a piece and eat it on the go.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

That CB looks good fa sho!

What do you fire with?

I've found that for most things I like Charcoal with Hickory or Mesquite chips soaked in water overnight as opposed to straight Hickory, Oak, Cherry etc..

If you like pork you might want to try a Bacon Explosion. I've made a few of these myself, and they're pretty darn tasty...even cold!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The pulled pork turned out top notch. Cooked it to 200 internal before i pulled it.










I eat till i hurt...LOL Does it get any better then a plate of pulled pork and a mason jar full of sweet ice tea?!! We poor folk but we eat good. :bigok:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

tacoma_2002 said:


> That CB looks good fa sho!
> 
> What do you fire with?
> 
> ...


tacoma I've cooked several of those in different ways. We call them "fatties". Bacon makes every thing better is my motto lol.

I've got a ton of difrent things i like to cook on the grill.

What i use to fire with is hardwood lump charcoal only! And my wood of choice in chunks for flavor. I usually use hickory chunks but there are time i use oak, crabapple , peach, ect...

If for some reason i can not find hardwood lump then i will substitute with 100% hardwood charcoal briquet's.


I have plans to build a big brick smoker in the future and will most liky use hard wood cooked to coals to heat it. Its gonna be too big to heat with just charcoal with out spend too much.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man that sure do look good...sware I can smell it from here...MMM...Mmm.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks good!!!

side note : I cooked 7 briskets and it seemed like about 100 chicken wraps(chicken, jalapeno, cream cheese wrapped in bacon) for my sisters wedding last weekend. I like doing it but its alot of work by yourself or I should say alot of preparing, tending to fire/meat and a long time awake sitting around waiting! Went to sleep about 1am Friday night, up at 3:30am saturday and passed out about 1 in the mornin sunday. it was a long beer drinkin' day!!!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

OMG that bacon explosion looks incredible, like my mouth is dripping right now WOW


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

yep I definitely got the munchies now, that bacon does look good

Ive never seen any CB meat like the around here, I feel like i'm left out down here, us Texans have brisket where yall have pork butts it seems, i dont know. I guess we love our beef. Where you get some bacon like that???


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Metalman..no invites for leftovers on Sunday??


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

kawa650 said:


> yep I definitely got the munchies now, that bacon does look good
> 
> Ive never seen any CB meat like the around here, I feel like i'm left out down here, us Texans have brisket where yall have pork butts it seems, i dont know. I guess we love our beef. Where you get some bacon like that???


 
Haha you have to make it your self. Thats a whole Pork tenderloin that i trimmed the fat off of the cut into 3 pieces and cured for 7 days. The curing is the important part. Once its cured and smoked it's basically a very tasty piece of ham with out any fat. Unlike a regular piece of cooked meat that can only survive in the fridge a few days before you have to eat or feed to the dog,the cured meat can last weeks in the fridge. Just like a hot dog,ham,bacon and any kind of meat that been cured.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Rack High said:


> Metalman..no invites for leftovers on Sunday??


My door is always open :bigok:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

kawa650 said:


> Looks good!!!
> 
> side note : I cooked 7 briskets and it seemed like about 100 chicken wraps(chicken, jalapeno, cream cheese wrapped in bacon) for my sisters wedding last weekend. I like doing it but its alot of work by yourself or I should say alot of preparing, tending to fire/meat and a long time awake sitting around waiting! Went to sleep about 1am Friday night, up at 3:30am saturday and passed out about 1 in the mornin sunday. it was a long beer drinkin' day!!!


 
I cook a lot of stuffed peppers too. Love those things.

And your right about it takes a lot of time to man the big cooks. But in the end its worth it.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

you southern people always know hot to cook!
that looks SO freakin good!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im doing those peppers real soon. 
imma mix some tony chachere's in the cream cheese and sprinkle on the outside too.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Steve the pepper are super easy and oh so good. What i like to do is get a pack of those Lil smokes. Cut my jalapeños in half and de seed them. Stuff the pepper with cream cheese,lay a little smoky in it then lay a piece of cheddar cheese on top of that. Last thing is to wrap a piece of bacon around it and stick a tooth pick in it. You can season it with what ever you like. ( Tony Chacher's, season salt, BBQ rub ,what ever,ect...)

I tell they kids there Atomic Buffalo Turds....LMAO!! I heard some one else call them that once and thought it was funny.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

88rxn/a said:


> that looks SO freakin good!


It is :bigok:

Here some CB pan fried.











Or how about a grilled Ham and Cheese.







http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/772/cbpics003.jpg
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/378/panfried.jpg


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^Yeah if you could pass that over here that would be great!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kawa650 said:


> ^^^Yeah if you could pass that over here that would be great!!!


I'll second that!!! MM you gota quit posting pics...your kill'n us out here...lMAO..:rockn:


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

you boys need to try stuffin those peppers with a lil boudin... now thats the shizit right there


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I would if i had some.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

definitely need to learn how you cure that pork loin to make Canadian bacon. that looks great man


and I am making one of those bacon bombs or whatever you call em next weekend fo sho!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Here you go this is how i do it but there are many ways.

(Warning curing salt is not regular salt and CAN NOT be used as a substitute)

*Ingredients *
1 boneless pork loin
1 tablespoon of Morton Tender quick per pound of loin ( you can substitute Morton sugar cure plain for the Tender Quick) 
1 teaspoon sugar per pound of loin 
1 teaspoon of brown sugar per pound of loin (This is optional,i usually do not do this but you can adjust to your taste if you want to try it.)

Trim fat from pork loin. Mix Morton Tender Quick <SUP></SUP>and sugar. Rub mixture into the loin. Place loin in "food grade" plastic bag . Refrigerate and allow to cure for about 5 to 6 days. Remove from cure and soak loin in cool water for 30 minutes to 1 hour. If you do not soak it the meat will be very salty. You can adjust your soak time to suit your taste.Then pat dry with paper towels. Refrigerate uncovered to dry for several hours ( over night is what i do). This is a important part. Time drying in the fridge will help form the pelican on the outside. This helps when you smoke it. Do not cook over the fire. Its best to smoke it at a low heat .225 is what i shoot for. I use hickory wood but you can use what ever you like. Its important that you get the internal temp to 160 and no more. You need to hit 160 to make sure you have killed any bacteria in the meat but try not to go any higher. It will dry the meat out. Once its cooked wrap it in foil and store in the fridge till it cooled down. Then slice it up and enjoy!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I love grillin stuffed peppers. Here are some babies I did a while back.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

lookin **** good jerry


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Big P

Jon those look tasty! I got on a kick one time of cooking ribs. bet i cooked more then you could haul in a truck. Got kinda burned out on them for a while but its getting time to throw some more spares on the fire!! :rockn:


----------

